# Post-Workout body wash and lotion??



## MACreation (Sep 1, 2005)

I work out a couple times a week and find my regular wash/moisturizers unsatisfying to my skin.......i need somethings specially helpful after working out. Cleansing and moisturizing well, and freshening up my skin. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 25, 2005)

I like to use Philosophy's The Power Shower gel after getting all stinky due to exercise, and then later on, I'll actually have a nice hot soak. That probably doesn't help, but you may want to try? Perhaps you need to get thicker moisturisers, like body butters to use post-exercise bathing.


----------



## leopard_print (Oct 25, 2005)

I just got Origins Salt Suds in a gift set (it came w/Incredible Spreadible Scrub & Smoothing Souffle lotion too).  Salt Suds is the body wash, and they all have a great cooling, minty scent.  I love them after the gym.
Or, if you have a health foods/co-op type place near you, try Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Soap: it's a concentrated, liquid soap, you can use it on body and hair and for a million other things.


----------



## MACreation (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I like to use Philosophy's The Power Shower gel after getting all stinky due to exercise, and then later on, I'll actually have a nice hot soak. That probably doesn't help, but you may want to try? Perhaps you need to get thicker moisturisers, like body butters to use post-exercise bathing._

 

What's the scent of this? I get enough bitching at my house for taking time away to work out (yikes!) a shower is as much as I can do, soaks are rare in ym home...lol


----------



## MACreation (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leopard_print* 
_I just got Origins Salt Suds in a gift set (it came w/Incredible Spreadible Scrub & Smoothing Souffle lotion too).  Salt Suds is the body wash, and they all have a great cooling, minty scent.  I love them after the gym.
Or, if you have a health foods/co-op type place near you, try Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Soap: it's a concentrated, liquid soap, you can use it on body and hair and for a million other things._

 
This sounds so good! I'm gonna have to look for it


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_What's the scent of this? I get enough bitching at my house for taking time away to work out (yikes!) a shower is as much as I can do, soaks are rare in ym home...lol_

 

Power Shower is really minty too! Sorry, just reading the Origins post that came after mine. 

But the poster ^ has a great rec: Dr Bronner castile soaps in general would be fab for dry skin. And so damn gentle too. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 27, 2005)

I really like Splash After Workout Exfoliating shower gel. It smells lemony/minty to me and really soothes me! Here's a link http://www.splashbathandbody.com/Mer...gory_Code=SGBB


----------

